# Burns or Arden Grange?



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't decide between the two 

What is everyones experiences with these?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Both very good. All I will say is that if your dog struggles to maintain weight, I'd go for AG and if your dog easily carries weight and could do with losing a bit, I'd say Burns.

Both good foods but personally I prefer Arden Grange. Like I said, I would use Burns if I wanted a "leaner" food.

What dog have you got - any special dietary requirements, etc? You can also get AG Lamb for around £26 and I think the Burns is a good £10 dearer per sack, or it was the last time I looked. 

Claire

Forgot to say, taste-wise Henry preferred AG and it smells "meatier".


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I think Arden Grange is certainly the better of the two. Burns is ridiculously expensive for a product that is over 60% rice - Arden Grange is cheaper, with less rice and more meat.

I used the Arden Grange large breed when my Bernese was a pup and have used the Sensitive with my old greyhound too &#8211; was pleased with both. Although that said, I used the Burns Mini Bites when my Westie was a puppy (8 years ago) and I can&#8217;t say I had any problems with that either.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

i say neither!... go with orijen!

also quite a good food imo is fish4cats and is a good price too


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

henry said:


> Both very good. All I will say is that if your dog struggles to maintain weight, I'd go for AG and if your dog easily carries weight and could do with losing a bit, I'd say Burns.
> 
> Both good foods but personally I prefer Arden Grange. Like I said, I would use Burns if I wanted a "leaner" food.
> 
> ...


I have a 20 month old border collie. He's very good at maintaining his weight. In fact, he put on a bit too much weight at one point but thankfully, he's lost it now


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Burns is good if your dog has allergies. Argden Grange is good if your dog tends to be lean. 
On the other hand raw is better for both in my experience. :001_smile:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Arden Grange. Burns is £20 more and has 60% rice. 

2 15kg bags of Arden Grange lamb and rice (their best IMO) can be had at berriewoods for just over the price of one bag of burns.

I'm not saying burns is a bad food, but how they can justify charging almost £50 for a bag of food containing 60% rice is beyond me.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Neither. Why do people say they're such a good food? They still contain far too many grains. (Rice!) Why do people like foods with rice???
Granted they're both MUCH better than the likes of Bakers. But why not go for grain free like James Wellbeloved turkey & veg, orijen, taste of the wild, fish4dogs etc.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I've just been doing some more research into both brands and i'm swaying more to Arden Grange. 

But either way, both brands beat what my dog is currently on.....Arkwrights


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Shrap said:


> Neither. Why do people say they're such a good food? They still contain far too many grains. (Rice!) Why do people like foods with rice???
> Granted they're both MUCH better than the likes of Bakers. But why not go for grain free like James Wellbeloved turkey & veg, orijen, taste of the wild, fish4dogs etc.


I personally think Arden Grange is better than James Wellbeloved. Especially since it was taken over by master foods. They just use veg as a filler instead of rice.

I agree fish4dogs is better but then you're talking more cash, and some people don't have the budget. It's about feeding the best for your budget and Arden Grange is a great food.

Taste of the wild is a great food but some dogs don't do well on high protein food.

I feed Simpsons, grain free lamb and potato because Novak can't tolerate much grain (Plus it's great value at £30 a bag, and has a decent meat content). If he could, I'd feed Arden Grange without a Second thought. I also feed my other dog Robbies mixer with his wainwrights wet, and all that has in it is rice and herbs. Why? Because he likes it.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used both AG and Burns but much prefer what Im using now which is Vitalin sensitive Lamb and rice for one girl and Vitalin chicken and potato cereal free for the other as she does not like any lamb kibble's of any sort.

They have been on this for about 6weeks now and Im very impressed with how quickly their coats have soften up and very small amounts of small poo's a day and both calm girls 

The vitalin lamb and rice is very much like AG lamb and rice and a similar price.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I've just been doing some more research into both brands and i'm swaying more to Arden Grange.
> 
> But either way, both brands beat what my dog is currently on.....Arkwrights


Berriewoods link

Berriewood - Multi Bag Deal-Arden Grange Adult Lamb & Rice 15kg- 2 bags @ £26.13/bag, 4 @ £24.88/bag, 6 @ £24.46/ bag + FREE DELIVERY on everything you order.

The burns is £70+ for the same of you decide to go for that.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Shrap said:


> Neither. Why do people say they're such a good food? They still contain far too many grains. (Rice!) Why do people like foods with rice???
> Granted they're both MUCH better than the likes of Bakers. But why not go for grain free like James Wellbeloved turkey & veg, orijen, taste of the wild, fish4dogs etc.


The OP wasn't asking about grain free foods - they were asking which was better between the two foods mentioned. 

Some people just don't have the budget for grain free foods, and others, there is no need for them.

My two greyhounds can't handle grains so they're on Orijen, but my other 3 dogs do well on anything, so they have the rice varieties of James Wellbeloved. Infact, the times I've tried my Westie on Orijen it has gone through him with lightening speed - some dogs don't do well on grain free, just like some dogs don't do well on grain containing feeds.

Its all down to what suits each individual dog and owner. What I would consider to be high quality kibbles with raw food every other day works well for me and my dogs  just like every other brand of food imaginable will work well for another dog and owner


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I do like the sound of Orijen but it is a little out of my price range at the moment, plus i like to buy 15kg at a time and a quick look has shown me that a 13.5kg sack of orijen would cost me £55


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I do like the sound of Orijen but it is a little out of my price range at the moment, plus i like to buy 15kg at a time and a quick look has shown me that a 13.5kg sack of orijen would cost me £55


In fairness to Orijen, 13.5kg would last you as long, if not longer than a 15kg bag of Arden Grange.

If you do want grain free Simpsons is worth a look, they do a grain free range, £30 a bag but it's only 12kg. Also Vitalin do a grain free lamb and rice. and fish4dogs is available at vetuk for about £35 but again it's not 15kg.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

If you are considering Burns, I wonder if you have looked at Skinners Field and Trial? They do hypoallergenic duck and rice for just over £20 x 15K and salmon and rice between £25 - £30. Very similar to burns but a lot less money for a lot of rice.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I feed Ollie on Burns. I love it, Ollie loves it too (he used to be a fussy eater). I only feed 120g a day so 7.5kg bag (£25) lasts me 2 months, so I don't know what people mean by expensive, I think its quite cheap for such a good food. Ollie does very well on it, he's maintained the perfect weight and has good body and coat condition and the right amount of energy as well. I highly recommend Burns.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I feed Ollie on Burns. I love it, Ollie loves it too (he used to be a fussy eater). I only feed 120g a day so 7.5kg bag (£25) lasts me 2 months, so I don't know what people mean by expensive, I think its quite cheap for such a good food. Ollie does very well on it, he's maintained the perfect weight and has good body and coat condition and the right amount of energy as well. I highly recommend Burns.


15kg of burns would last me 26 days and would cost me £45 ish for a bag. Or £70 ish for two bags at berriewoods.

15kg of Arden Grange would last me 26 days and cost me £28 ish for a bag, or £50 ish for two at berriewoods.

I imagine that's what people mean by expensive.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> 15kg of burns would last me 26 days and would cost me £45 ish for a bag. Or £70 ish for two bags at berriewoods.
> 
> 15kg of Arden Grange would last me 26 days and cost me £28 ish for a bag, or £50 ish for two at berriewoods.
> 
> I imagine that's what people mean by expensive.


I'm guessing your dogs are a large breed.

Any large breed dog will eat a lot so food will be expensive, however small dogs eat small amounts so large bags of food will be relatively cheap for them.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I'm guessing your dogs are a large breed.
> 
> Any large breed dog will eat a lot so food will be expensive, however small dogs eat small amounts so large bags of food will be relatively cheap for them.


Staffies, 25 and 27kg. So not large breed.

But yeah, pretty much any food will be cheap when feeding a small breed.

What I was trying to say is, because it's cheap for you, doesn't mean it is in general.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> In fairness to Orijen, 13.5kg would last you as long, if not longer than a 15kg bag of Arden Grange.
> 
> If you do want grain free Simpsons is worth a look, they do a grain free range, £30 a bag but it's only 12kg. Also Vitalin do a grain free lamb and rice. and fish4dogs is available at vetuk for about £35 but again it's not 15kg.


if you go on the fish4dogs website they do a breeders discount (even if ur not a breeder lol) works out to about £20


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I found burns to be excellent we started feeding it when our first springer became ill, we tried absolutely everything to try and reduce his heart meds, within 2 weeks of been on burns he was 2 tabs less per week and by a month he was on 4 less a week so there is some benefits in the food, when we got molly as a young pup she was on burns minibites and compared to my others as pups, she was amazing so much calmer so much easier to train. I stopped feeding it quite a few months ago now because it keeps them very lean which is good but molly does have a problem keeping weight on so i switched reluctantly to barking heads i would certainly reccommend that as well.
Burns in my view is an excellent food.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've decided on Arden grange. My sister gave me a sample of burns this morning and Alfie didn't think much to it. However, I went down to the pet shop this morning and they gave me a Arden grange sample and he loves it


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

I would defiantly recommend Arden Grange. My GSD has been fantastic on it. Her behaviour is very effected by food and AG doesn't cause her to go hyperactive, she became a different dog when she changed onto AG.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Marcia said:


> I've decided on Arden grange. My sister gave me a sample of burns this morning and Alfie didn't think much to it. However, I went down to the pet shop this morning and they gave me a Arden grange sample and he loves it


Brilliant - he made the decision for you


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Brilliant - he made the decision for you


He sure did 

I'm in the process of slowly introducing it to him but he's liking it much better than the Arkwright biscuits


----------

